# (TUTORIAL) MS-DOS, Win 3.1 on NES Mini w/ DosBox



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spoiler: (POC) MS-DOS Setup on NES MINI




MS-DOS Setup POC
just cuz






Spoiler: MS-DOS Booting up on NES Mini










Spoiler: Windows 3.1 Booting up on NES Mini










Spoiler: (FLASHING LIGHTS WARNING!!!) CRASH.COM Dos Virus on NES Mini



FLASHING LIGHTS!!!





Hello 

I will be telling you how to get MS-DOS and/or Windows 3.1 on a NES Classic Mini (for the people who can get one)

Note: This will require you to have hacked the nes mini with hakchi2 and know the proccess of adding custom games to it. Also you must have RetroArch installed to it.

Instructions

Goto http://buildbot.libretro.com/nightly/linux/armhf/latest/ and download "dosbox_libretro.so.zip"
In the retroarch folder (place to put your ROMS) go to the cores folder and delete everything (to make just enouph space to fit the OS(es)
Put the dosbox_libretro.so file into the cores folder
Create a .img file with 20-25mb space (i used 25)
Look online how to get ms-dos running in dosbox and install it using the .img file you made on a pc/laptop (most guides explain how to make the img file)
just a note i cannot provide windows 3.1 or ms-dos install disks as they are Microsofts
after installing MS-DOS on a pc go to the roms folder inside retroarch and put your .img file you installed MS-DOS onto in there. Btw if you wanted windows 3.1, install that while the .img is on your pc/laptop and add it into autoexec.bat
at the bottom of this page you will find a boot file, preset to boot "c.img" so name your .img file to "c.img" without speech marks
before flashing check the size of retroarch by going into the "games" folder (in your hakchi2 folder), right click and hit properties and make sure its under 30mb (Mine was 29mb but it worked fine)
if your file size is ok you can flash retroarch to your NES using hakchi2
On the nes go into retroarch, load core, cores, dosbox_libretro.so
then click load content, start directory, nesdos.bat
If all done correctly (probably not this is a crappy rushed guide) you should boot into MS-DOS (or win3.1 if you installed it
Enjoy this POC 
Extra: Wii Controller users in 3.1 you can control the arrow keys (ive been told) and so i want you to play minesweeper if you can  (requested by @nesito but i couldnt do it cos i dont have a wii controller)
I hope you enjoy 
the below file is a premade loader for MS-DOS (or anything you install to c.img)

Also you may notice it runs into drive e:
this is cos retroarch stole drive c:


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone trying this?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 15, 2017)

i added some POC videos to the top of the post


----------



## VirgileVILE (Feb 23, 2017)

Honestly, I have no interest in running Windows on the nes mini. But on the other hand, the use of Dosbox interests me. Can you explain how to launch simple games with this module?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> Honestly, I have no interest in running Windows on the nes mini. But on the other hand, the use of Dosbox interests me. Can you explain how to launch simple games with this module?


you should be able to put the games files in the roms folder of retroarch then create a batch file to run the game. Although i wouldnt bother as people have said it can be slow


----------



## Dannydsi3d (May 2, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Spoiler: (POC) MS-DOS Setup on NES MINI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you do a tutorial video on it? It's a little confusing.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (May 2, 2017)

err on what part? Image making or loading on the nes? (btw i thought nobody cared about this thread anymore )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

probably wont show the image making as there are many tutorials out there


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

Run techno.com virus on it and record it.
I want to see it owo


----------



## Mnecraft368 (May 2, 2017)

nvm

ok yeah soon(tm)


----------



## Dannydsi3d (May 4, 2017)

Dannydsi3d said:


> Can you do a tutorial video on it? It's a little confusing.


Image making and running the games. You see I've never used MS DOS before.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (May 4, 2017)

https://www.howtogeek.com/230359/ho...-dosbox-set-up-drivers-and-play-16-bit-games/
not checked the link but should be good for image making

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

just follow until you get a bootable ms-dos image and name it c or c.img


----------



## Dannydsi3d (May 5, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> https://www.howtogeek.com/230359/ho...-dosbox-set-up-drivers-and-play-16-bit-games/
> not checked the link but should be good for image making
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Well I'm not interested in running Windows on it yet but I was wondering about running dos games on it like Doom.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 5, 2017)

For Doom, you're better off running a source port.

Quick search on Google finds https://github.com/elhobbs/prboom3ds . Not sure if there's any other ports that have been updated more recently.

EDIT: Derp, though this was a 3DS thread.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (May 5, 2017)

Dannydsi3d said:


> Well I'm not interested in running Windows on it yet but I was wondering about running dos games on it like Doom.


Then why did you ask for help on image making?



GerbilSoft said:


> For Doom, you're better off running a source port.
> 
> Quick search on Google finds https://github.com/elhobbs/prboom3ds . Not sure if there's any other ports that have been updated more recently.


Pretty sure there is a .so file (for nesmini) somewhere else

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

cause thats a 3ds homebrew app


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 5, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Then why did you ask for help on image making?
> 
> 
> Pretty sure there is a .so file (for nesmini) somewhere else
> ...


Bah, thought this was a 3DS thread for some reason.

Since it runs Linux, the original PrBoom would work: http://prboom.sourceforge.net/linux.html (assuming you replace the NES Mini frontend with a generic Linux distro)

Can't seem to find the version compiled for the NES Mini frontend, though.


----------



## MelonGx (May 6, 2017)

I personally don't use OP's method to make a DOSBOX game work.
I use my own method:
- Add a DOSBOX game in Hakchi2 by choosing the game's main .EXE file only
- Change Command Line Arguments into /bin/dosbox /usr/share/games/nes/kachikachi/(DOSBOX Game ID)/(Main .EXE)
- Manually copy the entire game into /usr/share/games/nes/kachikachi/(DOSBOX Game ID)/ with either Clovershell + Linux commands or Hakchi 2.16's FTP server

But OP's method may be better on deleting DOSBOX games.
My method requires manually deleting them with Clovershell + Linux commands or FTP server.


----------



## Dannydsi3d (May 7, 2017)

MelonGx said:


> I personally don't use OP's method to make a DOSBOX game work.
> I use my own method:
> - Add a DOSBOX game in Hakchi2 by choosing the game's main .EXE file only
> - Change Command Line Arguments into /bin/dosbox /usr/share/games/nes/kachikachi/(DOSBOX Game ID)/(Main .EXE)
> ...


I've tried that but it's not booting up the game. I'm using version 2.16c. I have the dosbox core.


----------



## MelonGx (May 9, 2017)

Dannydsi3d said:


> I've tried that but it's not booting up the game. I'm using version 2.16c. I have the dosbox core.


Give me snapshots about details.


----------

